# advice needed broken back



## stabjw (Jan 2, 2009)

please help if you can.

i applied for a job with a forestry company and got the job, i was instructed to go in for a few days as a refresher as it had been a couple of years since i last worked with saws

on my 3rd day i was working with another person felling and winching then a third person was processing at the top of the bank

my mate cut a douglas and it got hung up on another marked tree the winch refused to budge it so he cut the tree it got hung on as unlucky as could be this one got hung to
my mate then instructed me to go and connect the winch to the second tree and this would make them both fall so i did

while i was conecting the cable to the second tree the first tree came down and landed on my head i was knocked straight down and could not get up therefore the air ambalance was called and i was rushed to hospital
i had broken severn ribs and my spine in two places

i know now how stupid i was by putting myself in the danger zone so no sarky remarks please  

anyway i was working on a self employed basis but had not signed any paperwork i was also on training as previously said but was being contracted 
with a compo claim is the person i as contracted by or am i at fault

health and safety came in whilst i was in hospital so i couldn't speak to them because health and safety was completly out of the window that day but obviously health and safety didn't get told about anything untoward
please help if you can as i am only 22 and this has wrecked my life as i can bearly walk to the bathroom without help now 
please help thanks

ps this happened in august 08
thanks


----------



## Dadatwins (Jan 2, 2009)

Sorry for your injury, I would think you should be contacting an attorney for advice on this situation and not speaking about it on an open forum like this until the situation is resolved. Best of luck in your recovery.


----------



## Kansas (Jan 2, 2009)

I just said a prayer for ya brother thats all I got good luck getting well I hope its soon.

I am trully sorry to hear about your injurys this is a dangerous occupation no doubt.

Kansas


----------



## ASD (Jan 2, 2009)

Dadatwins said:


> Sorry for your injury, I would think you should be contacting an attorney for advice on this situation and not speaking about it on an open forum like this until the situation is resolved. Best of luck in your recovery.



+ 1

Do not speak about it on open forums until the situation is resolved ! 
It can't help your case !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ktm rider (Jan 2, 2009)

Well, first of all I sure hope you recover quickly and thank God you didn't sever your spinal cord when you broke your back. I race motocross/dirtbikes and i have seen this injury more times than I care to. 

As ASD said do not talk about this on an open forum. you would be amazed what a simple google search will show.. I would also contact an attorney and go from there. 

Good luck in your recovery.


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 2, 2009)

Kansas said:


> I just said a prayer for ya brother thats all I got good luck getting well I hope its soon.
> 
> I am trully sorry to hear about your injurys this is a dangerous occupation no doubt.
> 
> Kansas[/QUOTE+1 prayers sent for ya brother. get well soon!! things will get worked out but it aint gonna fix your wounds. lots of rest and Oxycontin too block the pain. if u can walk u should get better and being young will help u recover. stay strong and when your not sleeping keep walking and moving. eat right and drink lots of water. imo the only thing that can heal is a healthy body and a good mind. did you get surgery on your back? if not, and u can walk i would vote against it.


----------



## Bermie (Jan 2, 2009)

You're in the UK right...?
I'm with the others, get a lawyer ASAP.

Check your PM...


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Jan 11, 2009)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery. I hope everything works out with your situation..... Mike


----------



## pdqdl (Jan 19, 2009)

I can't advise you on your legal problems, but you may hope to have a good recovery. 

I have broken my neck (3 fractures, two vertebra) and my back (compression fracture of two lumbar vertebra, with non-surgical fusion). I don't count either of these injuries as too severe, and I continue to work every day. My back doesn't bother me nearly as much as other injured areas.

Not everyone with back injuries is as lucky as me, but you are at a good age for recovery. Be careful next time, you don't usually get two chances like yours.


----------

